# Snowblower for heavy snow



## Jlager (Jan 3, 2022)

Looking for advice on what snowblower to get. I have never owned one but have been tasked to purchase one for our small street with 12 townhomes to clear common areas and everyone's (very short) driveway. The main road is cleared by a plowing company but it leaves a snow bank blocking all driveways of course.
I live the in Pacific Northwest near the ocean so the snow we get is often quite heavy and wet.

I have a budget of $1200 CAD (about $950 USD) taxes in.

From the reading I've done, it sounds like I should probably get two stage blower to deal with the heavier snow and snow banks the plow leaves? 

My only hesitation is that the only ones I can get within the budget here are this PowerSmart brand, e.g.: https://www.homedepot.ca/product/po...age-electric-start-gas-snow-blower/1001681834

The other one is I understand two stage blowers will leave a thin layer of snow behind. Some people might have an issue with this and wonder why we spent $1200 on a snow blower that doesn't get rid of all the snow... Maybe this isn't that much of an issue but I don't have any experience here to tell.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just with in your budget is this cub cadet. It is a 24" bucket with a 243cc engine. That is about 7-8 HP.... Those power smart machines are chinease made and do not have great reveiws.. If you open a HD credit card you will get at least 10% off. maybe more. Good Luck!!



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/cub-cadet-24-inch-243cc-2x-snow-blower-with-electric-start-and-power-steering/1001632010


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Jlager said:


> Looking for advice on what snowblower to get. I have never owned one but have been tasked to purchase one for our small street with 12 townhomes to clear common areas and everyone's (very short) driveway. The main road is cleared by a plowing company but it leaves a snow bank blocking all driveways of course.
> I live the in Pacific Northwest near the ocean so the snow we get is often quite heavy and wet.
> 
> I have a budget of $1200 CAD (about $950 USD) taxes in.
> ...


Please pause and do more research. Try to increase your budget and avoid cheap Chinese machine, especially if it has the plastic transmission instead of a friction drive system. You might see if a dealer has a used quality machine within budget.


----------



## Jlager (Jan 3, 2022)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Just with in your budget is this cub cadet. It is a 24" bucket with a 243cc engine. That is about 7-8 HP.... Those power smart machines are chinease made and do not have great reveiws.. If you open a HD credit card you will get at least 10% off. maybe more. Good Luck!!
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.homedepot.c...-electric-start-and-power-steering/1001632010[/URL]


Thank you! I missed that although it's out of stock and guessing probably will be for a while. We were looking to get one asap.

Is a single stage blower something I should even consider? Lots of those available around the $1000 CAD mark.


----------



## Jlager (Jan 3, 2022)

Darby said:


> Please pause and do more research. Try to increase your budget and avoid cheap Chinese machine, especially if it has the plastic transmission instead of a friction drive system. You might see if a dealer has a used quality machine within budget.


Probably won't be able to increase the budget. Is there nothing appropriate in this budget range that will do the job? Obviously there will always be a machine that will make the job easier but is it not worth getting anything unless we can increase the budget?


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Are you allowed to look in the used machine market? if not I would consider a single stage at that price point. Won’t find a perfect machine no matter what at that $ level. 

Also may want to look at a Toro Snowmaster, but they may be out of your budget range.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

There is a reason why the powersmart machines are left this late in the season..


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

It is unfortunate that you did not start looking 2 or 3 months ago for a machine, as inventory of new machines is limited this year and used machine prices are at their peak right now.
You will be running the snow blower much more than a typical home owner as well as tackling wet heavy snow . Not to mention 12 EOD piles. I would definitely not consider that PowerSmart machine.
The Cub Cadet would be a better choice, considering your limited budget, if you can find one.

I think you definitely need to raise your budget if you are planning on getting a new machine and even then finding one in stock could be an issue. Failing that look at the used machine market. Try to find a good condition, well maintained 24 -28" machine with a 250CC - 300CC engine (minimum). Ariens, Toro and Honda are generally considered the top tier brands.

Or delay buying a machine until the spring or summer when prices are at their lowest and you can take your time finding the right machine. New machine inventory will hopefully be better by next fall or you could place an order in the summer/fall.

Do some searches on this site, for buying a new snow blower, best snow blower brand etc.


----------



## Matty74 (Nov 21, 2013)

I think your best bet would be to up your limit to about $1300 and get an Ariens 28 SHO. I get a ton of wet snow here in MN and it tosses it 50’ feet like nothing.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Ya it's a real bad time to be looking for a budget blower... things as they are and all and now winter too.

At that coin you're gonna come up short for the job you want to do. Double/triple $$$ and you might stand a chance.

That's just the way it is... welcome to SBF, where we tell it like it is.

PS: How are your machine maintenance skills? Because you're gonna need 'em.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Matty74 said:


> I think your best bet would be to up your limit to about $1300 and get an Ariens 28 SHO. I get a ton of wet snow here in MN and it tosses it 50’ feet like nothing.


Unfortunately a new Deluxe 28 SHO is around $2300.00 CAD in Canada. 
I do agree that it would be a great machine for his situation, one of the best value for $ on the market IMHO. 
My D28 SHO has handled +24" snow falls with no problem.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I have to agree on the availability comments. New will be hard to find and whether new or used, anything available will go for a premium this winter. For your price point I suspect the best you'll do is used at this time. There are many people on forums like this one that will buy and refurbish older machines, but even those can have a pretty price on them this time of year.
I've refurbished and sold a fair number of blowers over the years and when it's cold and snowy there's no problem selling every one I had available.
Good luck.


----------



## Six Pack (Jan 29, 2021)

If the OP is near the ocean (I'll assume somewhere near Vancouver or Victoria), it doesn't even pay to own a snowblower for use once every few years.

I could be wrong though, and at higher elevations one may be useful. I am familiar with the region, and if you're going to blow that wet, heavy snow, you'll want power. And you'll want a two-stage. Nothing less.

Go to Canadian Tire, and if you're lucky they'll have a Troy-Bilt or equivalent unit on sale that'll fit your budget. It won't be the best, but it'll probably get the job done.

Just don't complain if there's an issue with it, and Cambodian Tire turns you away if you complain about it, or if the carb needs to be replaced every year or two. It is what it is...


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

Pass on taking this task.
Low knowledge and low budget = High fail

This should be your minimum 


https://www.homedepot.ca/product/toro-power-max-824-oe-24-inch-252cc-2-stage-electric-start-gas-snowblower/1001127839


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

I know you asked about blowers and you have received good advice on machines. I think there are other questions

Are you being compensated to remove the snow?

Employee or contractor?

General liability insurance?

What if you fall and injure yourself while operating machine ?

What if you damage a vehicle?

If you don’t do it right or at a good time it may get personal 

Is the savings worth the effort?

In the states there are too many lawyers and special people I would let contractor do it drives and walks With 12 homes splitting the cost
Not sure if Canada is full of lawyers and special people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

I agree!
This sound like some kins of H.O.A. ?
How did you become assigned to this sudden responsibility and how did your little community deal with the snow before?
I'm assuming a contractor was hired to handle it and now hoa came up with this "great idea" of getting a snowblower and saving lots of money. If thats true then there has to be winters where you spent at least a couple of grand have snow removal done.
I'd talk to the others and say you need a bigger budget, you need a bigger machine, Id 10 horse, 32 inch cut commercial grade.
Remember if you get a small cheap machine and the results arent good they will all be pointing fingers at YOU!
Also are you being compensated for you labor, are you the maintainance guy for the place.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Either purchase a good used machine or 12 shovels and refund the balance to the fine follks.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Pay once, cry once.. For your application, do it up right the first time and be done with it.. Good luck.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

Jlager- Others are right, buy a quality machine. If they will not increase the budget, tell the board or whoever to have someone else do the job, not you. I think that it is safe to say that a quality machine will last you at least 10 years with maintenance and care, and proper storage. Spread that cost over 10 years or more, it more than pays for itself. 

You are right about others having opinions on the job. If there are 12 townhomes, they are figuring probably 100 per each. If they increase it to 200, you will be able to get the machine you want. They will only have to pay once. 

I would also have them give you a maintenance / operating budget, even if it is $60 per year you can gas up the machine, use stabil, perhaps get a set of belts every couple years, etc. 

Also, dcinma is right about insurance and such. I would not want to see you get sued because somebody slips and falls. You should not be held liable personally, there should be some sort of protection in place.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just get a contractor like all other HOA.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Just get a contractor like all other HOA.


This right here. I'm reading in between some lines here, but I would assume the HOA would also not want to take on the risk of injury, not only to others but the operator of the machine. This means additional insurance, which a licensed/bonded contractor already carries. Plus all the other minor risks of unit repair, collateral damages, etc.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes this idea of 12 individuals purchasing a machine and one person assigned to it's use is a recipe for disaster in so many ways.

If you are still thinking of proceeding with purchasing a machine, I don't think each homeowner contributing $200 -$300 is unreasonable considering the machine with proper maintenance should last 10 - 20 years. How do you address the issue of someone who has contributed to the machine and sells their home a year after purchasing the machine? I am sure there will be those that want to be reimbursed at least partially.

Hire a contractor for snow removal.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Seriously ... 

OP is expected to buy a snowblower and clear 12 driveways every snowfall?

This really is a joke, right .... so he moves out of state next week, and what, 65-year-old Franky in unit 8 is now supposed to take on the role of snow blowing all 12 driveways every storm, or maybe goes to the mother in unit 10?

This really gave me a chuckle ...


----------



## Jlager (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks for all the replies, even the ones that say this is a terrible idea  Lots of things to reply so I've tried to add them all up in one post here:

1. Machine maintenance skills are good. I've rebuilt engines/cars/motorcycles before
2. We are near Vancouver but in a mountainous area so we get a lot more snow than the city. I agree it doesn't make sense in Vancouver.
3. Yes this is an H.O.A or Strata as they're called here but this is being done outside that. It's just several units getting together to get a communal snowblower that any of us can use. Not worried about liability or anything like that.
4. We all agreed to chip in $100 and I was just assigned the task of finding a machine because I guess people know I like to tinker with machines and do research
5. I would not be the person doing all the snow blowing. Pretty much every guy in every unit has expressed interest in doing it so it wouldn't all fall to me. Although I would probably like doing it. 
6. We get commercial snow removal done already but it only does the main street between the houses and not people's individual driveways (if you can call them that, they're tiny). Currently every unit has to shovel their own driveway which also results in huge snow piles all around because nobody wants to shovel it very far. Hence the idea with the snowblower to also blow it further out of the way.
Here is what our street looks like to give you an idea:









Now that all said, what do people think of this used machine








Craftsman 27" gas snowblower - general for sale - by owner


Heavy duty snowblower in good working condition. 2 stage snowblower 27" with electric start with on dash lights. Power steering system. 291 cc LCT Stormforce engine.



vancouver.craigslist.org


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

With all of that in consideration, I would vote that used machine is by far your best option.

The challenge I see with any machine is you don't have much room for putting the snow!


----------



## Jlager (Jan 3, 2022)

jherbicide said:


> With all of that in consideration, I would vote that used machine is by far your best option.
> 
> The challenge I see with any machine is you don't have much room for putting the snow!


There is space the other end of the street that you can't see there. Could also blow it out onto the public street outside for the city plow to deal with?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like you have the skills to maintain it, so I am sure you have the ability, due to your knowledge, that you can choose one in good condition ....

I personally think it is a bad idea ...


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

With 12 house holds owning and equally using the machine, no body sees a problem?


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks for getting back, luckily we didn't scare you away. 
If this is being done outside of the STRATA and others are going to help, it might work. What does the strata say in regards to liability. If Billy in unit 3 fires a rock through someone's window or off someone's head what happens?
In regards to that machine, that's the least smallest one you should get. It doesn't look too old, ask the seller why he's selling it. 
It's tough when your neighbors are so physically close. 
I got guy on my left, someone gave him a small 2 cycle single stage Toro that never worked right, he's always asking another neighbor and myself to help him out but there's no favors in return. The young couple on my right never asks for help but if I do his one car drive way he will leave a 6 pack of beer on my stairs. 
I sometimes help out the elderly couple across the street because they were generous towards my kids when they were young.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Demand more of a budget or get everyone a shovel. There seems to be more to this situation than we know.


----------



## Jlager (Jan 3, 2022)

This is very much a casual arrangement between neighbors. Right now every time it snows, a few of us get outside and shovel our own and then we do the other neighbors too that are elderly or are not home etc. 
All we're trying to accomplish here is to make the job a bit easier/quicker for the people shoveling and perhaps be able to avoid these big snow piles that take up street space.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Jlager said:


> There is space the other end of the street that you can't see there. Could also blow it out onto the public street outside for the city plow to deal with?


Many communities here in the USA forbid blowing snow into public streets, I can only guess that you have the same laws in your location.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Illegal here as well ... you will get a ticket if caught.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The driveways are very small, one issue I see is where do you blow the snow to, other than your neighbours driveway or on the private street. There are usually bylaws against blowing snow onto public roads, not to mention it is a hazard.

I had a friend do this with 2 of his neighbours, it worked but there were a lot of issues and strained relationships. They had a clause if someone moved, their ownership was forfeited, after about 5 years he was the lone owner as the others had moved. I can't imagine this working for 12 home owners, not a good idea IMHO.


The machine will basically be used to blow 12 EOD piles every use, which is the biggest demand for a snow blower. 

The Craftsman may be up to the challenge and it does appear to be in decent condition based on the paint still present inside the chute. 
It is not the brand or machine I would choose, I would be looking for an Ariens, Toro or Honda even if I had to increase my budget.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

I would stay away from Craftsman (which are MTD Clones) snowblowers. They are just mediocre at best. I had a Craftsman I just sold this year. Was ok for me, but I wanted a larger unit for end of driveway piles. 

Look at a used Ariens, Toro, Honda (will be more money). You want 8hp or more. Not sure what the Vancouver market is like for used snow blowers. You'll need to get some spare belts and parts once you've found one. A snowblower will not completely remove all snow since there is a scraper blade and skid shoes that must be adjusted to keep your auger from wearing out. If your neighbors want a perfectly clean driveway suggest they remove the driveway and install a heated driveway for 100k plus. 

Do your annual maintenance and you'll be good to go for many years.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

So you know your situation 
It sounds like you are comfortable with the plan and want advice on machine

Contractor grade 

Ariens toro Honda 
8 hp min bigger is better
24 in min

Options to consider 

split axle with differential/auto turn or power steering

Lights

Heated handgrips

Electric start

Your budget is tight for new machine. You want a machine that will be a pleasure to use. An eod animal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Jlager said:


> I would not be the person doing all the snow blowing. Pretty much every guy in every unit has expressed interest in doing it so it wouldn't all fall to me.


Any time I loan someone a tool it seems to come back damaged. I can't imagine all 12 co-owners being competent running/maintaining community property like that. At the least, you should consider a serious, commercial-grade unit like a Yamaha, Honda, Yanmar, etc. Your budget is likely too low for a happy outcome over time. Looks like all 12 drives are just EOD, and you'll need to place the output with precision and control the machine with precision (think hydrostatic drive).


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

So coming into this initial post I had a lot of questions and I'm glad to see you were able to answer most of those. I think everyone else in here has giving you some really good advice.

I'm still hung up on the budget. 12 different families only donating $100 each? Looking to get a quality machine that's going to be responsible for all that EOD work is not cheap. Plus you said there were additional common areas that need to be taken care of. Whatever you get, that machine is going to take a beating.

My personal opinion is the budget should be $250 per family + an additional $20 per family annually that goes towards gas and maintenance. Whatever isn't used in the secondary pot of cash can keep growing year after year providing it's not all used up. That excess money can be used towards a replacement machine when repair isn't viable.

That aside, if money was no object for the situation, I'd be looking at a 32" Honda or a 28" or 32" Ariens Professional Model with hydrostatic drive. Good Luck 👍


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

After looking at the pic I think back saver shovels would be the best no hassle way to deal with this.

Each individual could hire someone if they want


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Just get a contractor like all other HOA.


Tell them to cough up more money , all the common areas plus the front or THEIR driveways in a 12 unit condo complex every storm, Double the Money their offering you at least


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

tabora nails it. 

Added: Who used it last and who got hurt? 

12 people with unknown skills having at it? Argh

A cheap snow blower, 12 people using it - What could possibly go right? 

Well Joe wrecked it, he should pay for the repairs (or parts). And the fight was on. 

and I see few places to put snow (haul off with a dump truck). 

HOA should be on top of that or it should be a HOA function to get it taken care of.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The Ace Hardware By Me Has Them Lined Up Wall To Wall Here.*


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *The Ace Hardware By Me Has Them Lined Up Wall To Wall Here.*


Wrong thread buddy? LMK


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Oneacer said:


> Just get a contractor like all other HOA.


This is what we are doing, and it saves a LOT of finger-pointing among neighbors and hard feelings later. You'll have at least twelve different opinions about how often, when, where, and how to move snow. Everybody here wants their street and driveway done both first and last. I'm currently mediating a discussion from owners who are absolutely sure that the plow contractors have always cleared that end-of-driveway berm. They haven't and they don't, but entitled memories are, um, selective sometimes. Special at minimum. It's an annual event at minimum.

Some simple logistics: Who will be driving the machine? Who will be storing it between uses? Maintaining and servicing it? Coin-flip among owners about who gets early service? What happens when the thing won't start or it breaks? I often have to question my own sanity when I have to deal with several hundred homeowners' and the variety of opinions they are more than willing to share. The bottom line is that, when it snows, more owners than not are not happy about it. I've several times used the "Anybody who can do it better than I can do it, can do it!" card to restore order and sanity to the discussion. Don't put yourself in that spot.

Hire a contractor to do the work. Ours get paid a negotiated hourly rate for a plow and driver, a rate for a UTV and driver, a snowblower and driver, and a rate for a shovel and driver. We don't store or maintain their equipment, they have to carry their own liability and workers' insurance and the like. We agree during the not-snow part of the year exactly what we expect, like how deep the snow needs to be before they plow, when we expect slush to be cleared, and whether we want to apply sand/cinders to certain sections.

Probably the biggest duty remaining is keeping the owners from bitching directly at the contractor and his employees, whether by phone, e-mail, or in person. It helps a lot when you have the contractor on an hourly rate, so you can illustrate the costs of services beyond what's been agreed to in the contract. Decide if you really want to referee those discussions. There are plenty of times when I think a list of the most troublesome owners should also be the list of those who get plow piles as holiday gifts.

Buying a substandard snowblower will dog you forever. Throwing wet snow is a chore regardless of the machine you buy, and a cheap or underpowered machine won't do the work or will soon stop doing the work. Commercial machines start in the several-thousands Canadian, and regardless of what you buy it will need regular services and the occasional repair. Repairs are only needed when something fails and that only happens in the middle of a snow event. The serious folks here stay on top of things and still keep one or more "spare" machines to use when the primary one demands a break.

Were you thinking about taking on all these duties yourself, as a favor to your fellow owners? Just Say No! Save yourself while you can!


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

That would honestly be a nightmare for me. There is very little space to put the snow once you blow it. The more people that get involved, the crazier it gets. I usually do sidewalks and the occasional EOD for neighbors that I get along with / talk to for free. When money gets involved, things change rapidly. 

Find a snow removal contractor, inform them that there are 12 different jobs that they can do in that one area. Contractors that I know would love that. Twelve jobs on one street is money that does not involve the travel to different jobsites is fantastic. 

I think it would probably be cheaper for everyone to get a small single stage snowblower and just keep up with the snow on their own time / dime.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Just saw a TV ad for the Snow Joe electric units. They are cheap enough that each owner can get their own, and be responsible for their own patch. From the picture it looks like they could manage with their own extension cord from their own garage too if the little battery-powered shovel-flinger isn't enough. The only remaining fight will be over who throws their snow on somebody else's patch. No fights over who does or doesn't get out and clear their own short driveway and walkway.

[Cynical]
New neighbors (retired) moved in a bit over a year ago, from BC where the OP is settled. I cleared their driveway pro bono a couple times when they first moved in. Got a message late last evening morning asking why I haven't been by to clear their new driveway snow/mush yet. I sent them a couple contact numbers for local landscapers and contractors who clear driveways in the winters. About 1500 square feet of paving stone driveway to clear, $250 on a per-event basis, the contractor told me this morning. Folks who sign up for contract service in the summertime pay $75-125 per event depending on driveway size. Neighbors messaged mid day today that "... they couldn't find anybody to do it." "For free" I suspect.

Meanwhile, those Snow Joe's were "on sale" on one of those TV Shopping Channels... Maybe they just need one of those, too. I'll try to remember to pass the tip along.
[/cynical]


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

dr bob said:


> Just saw a TV ad for the Snow Joe electric units. They are cheap enough that each owner can get their own, and be responsible for their own patch. From the picture it looks like they could manage with their own extension cord from their own garage too if the little battery-powered shovel-flinger isn't enough. The only remaining fight will be over who throws their snow on somebody else's patch. No fights over who does or doesn't get out and clear their own short driveway and walkway.
> 
> [Cynical]
> New neighbors (retired) moved in a bit over a year ago, from BC where the OP is settled. I cleared their driveway pro bono a couple times when they first moved in. Got a message late last evening morning asking why I haven't been by to clear their new driveway snow/mush yet. I sent them a couple contact numbers for local landscapers and contractors who clear driveways in the winters. About 1500 square feet of paving stone driveway to clear, $250 on a per-event basis, the contractor told me this morning. Folks who sign up for contract service in the summertime pay $75-125 per event depending on driveway size. Neighbors messaged mid day today that "... they couldn't find anybody to do it." "For free" I suspect.
> ...


No good deed goes unpunished...


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

dr bob said:


> This is what we are doing, and it saves a LOT of finger-pointing among neighbors and hard feelings later. You'll have at least twelve different opinions about how often, when, where, and how to move snow. Everybody here wants their street and driveway done both first and last. I'm currently mediating a discussion from owners who are absolutely sure that the plow contractors have always cleared that end-of-driveway berm. They haven't and they don't, but entitled memories are, um, selective sometimes. Special at minimum. It's an annual event at minimum.
> 
> Some simple logistics: Who will be driving the machine? Who will be storing it between uses? Maintaining and servicing it? Coin-flip among owners about who gets early service? What happens when the thing won't start or it breaks? I often have to question my own sanity when I have to deal with several hundred homeowners' and the variety of opinions they are more than willing to share. The bottom line is that, when it snows, more owners than not are not happy about it. I've several times used the "Anybody who can do it better than I can do it, can do it!" card to restore order and sanity to the discussion. Don't put yourself in that spot.
> 
> ...


I got 4 neighbors all who are just takers of the world and never help anyone. When we get the big snow falls all 4 of them are at the end of the driveways looking at me holding their shovels, I just smile, blow out my driveway and go back inside when I'm done watching them work. The guy next to me tossed out 2 good snow blowers this year and would not give them to me, scrapped them out. Last week I asked how the shoveling was going this winter, just got a dirty look.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

My reply never went up and is lost.
That machine would be the minimum size I'd get, it doesn't look too old why is the owner getting rid of it I'd ask.
If others are willing to help thats great, I'd want to know about liability even if it's being done outside of the STRATA.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Auger1 said:


> I got 4 neighbors all who are just takers of the world and never help anyone. When we get the big snow falls all 4 of them are at the end of the driveways looking at me holding their shovels, I just smile, blow out my driveway and go back inside when I'm done watching them work. The guy next to me tossed out 2 good snow blowers this year and would not give them to me, scrapped them out. Last week I asked how the shoveling was going this winter, just got a dirty look.


Me too, one guy won't spend the money on a machine but is always spending money on maintenance and improvements to his house, and he has the biggest driveway on the street!


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

People have their priorities, most times they do not line up with those of us who frequent this website. I usually do my neighbors on either side of me, mainly because they put up with my occasional clanking around doing auto or power equipment repairs. People can get pretty presumptuous. I love the kind of neighbors who actually have the nerve to come over and ask to borrow a shovel, or ask to even borrow a machine.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

dcinma said:


> Me too, one guy won't spend the money on a machine but is always spending money on maintenance and improvements to his house, and he has the biggest driveway on the street!


A lot of people are like that. When I was taking an auto repair class at a trade school the teacher was a retired mechanic. He was telling kids to go into carpentry, plumbing or electrical. He said, people dont want to spend $400 on their car but will more quickly spend $20,000 on their house. I realize one is a depreciating asset but at a minium you need it to be safe and reliable.
Luckily my neighbors are great.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

It's a bad idea all the way around...people will be sucking up extention cords..old news papers garden hose and numerous hidden objects. 
Machines put away full of wet snow that gets an ice chunk in it...burnt belt.
Sounds like alot of end of drive to maintain as well....which automatically requires a larger machine just for its weight one...if not it will climb up the EOD.
Gonna need alot more budget and reduce the operator number down to three or four responsible people 

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwiceStroked (Sep 30, 2021)

My .02, U buy a New machine and take care of Ur own, nothing good comes from sharing machine.
Who pays to fix it?
Did it break because neighbor hit a tree stump or curb box and then parked it??
Man, January is not the time 2 find a snowblower let alone during "Covid" and @ limited $$.
Run, Run, Run away!


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

There's always the chance that OP jlager is in fact the pres of or designated agent for his local 12-unit HOA, and the neighbors have asked him to find a machine based on their own $100/unit contribution limit. For his simple question he gets a barrage of advice not necessarily related to machine selection. Helpful but maybe not exactly the responses he needs to take back to the 12-owner group.

He's hit several of the points listed in our sticky'd


phendric said:


> "READ THIS BEFORE YOU POST"


 thread, asking about snowfall and snow type, and the expected duty. The rest of the questions are about machines that are actually available there, and from that selection set help him decide which is best and why. Budget limits are interesting but only mean something when held up against the available machines list. If none of the available machines will meet the budget, and there's no flexibility as he shares, then further discussions are pretty much moot.

Fun stuff, living vicariously through others' situations.

Off to dinner! It's drizzling now and will finish slush-ifying the heart-attack snow we've got left on the ground. Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Great white (Feb 4, 2021)

Jlager said:


> Looking for advice on what snowblower to get. I have never owned one but have been tasked to purchase one for our small street with 12 townhomes to clear common areas and everyone's (very short) driveway. The main road is cleared by a plowing company but it leaves a snow bank blocking all driveways of course.
> I live the in Pacific Northwest near the ocean so the snow we get is often quite heavy and wet.
> 
> I have a budget of $1200 CAD (about $950 USD) taxes in.
> ...





Jlager said:


> Looking for advice on what snowblower to get. I have never owned one but have been tasked to purchase one for our small street with 12 townhomes to clear common areas and everyone's (very short) driveway. The main road is cleared by a plowing company but it leaves a snow bank blocking all driveways of course.
> I live the in Pacific Northwest near the ocean so the snow we get is often quite heavy and wet.
> 
> I have a budget of $1200 CAD (about $950 USD) taxes in.
> ...





Jlager said:


> Looking for advice on what snowblower to get. I have never owned one but have been tasked to purchase one for our small street with 12 townhomes to clear common areas and everyone's (very short) driveway. The main road is cleared by a plowing company but it leaves a snow bank blocking all driveways of course.
> I live the in Pacific Northwest near the ocean so the snow we get is often quite heavy and wet.
> 
> I have a budget of $1200 CAD (about $950 USD) taxes in.
> ...





Jlager said:


> Looking for advice on what snowblower to get. I have never owned one but have been tasked to purchase one for our small street with 12 townhomes to clear common areas and everyone's (very short) driveway. The main road is cleared by a plowing company but it leaves a snow bank blocking all driveways of course.
> I live the in Pacific Northwest near the ocean so the snow we get is often quite heavy and wet.
> 
> I have a budget of $1200 CAD (about $950 USD) taxes in.
> ...





Jlager said:


> Looking for advice on what snowblower to get. I have never owned one but have been tasked to purchase one for our small street with 12 townhomes to clear common areas and everyone's (very short) driveway. The main road is cleared by a plowing company but it leaves a snow bank blocking all driveways of course.
> I live the in Pacific Northwest near the ocean so the snow we get is often quite heavy and wet.
> 
> I have a budget of $1200 CAD (about $950 USD) taxes in.
> ...


after reading all the replies, I’d like to add my 2 cents. I would just bow out gracefully. It’s nice you live in a utopian community (pun intended) , but when things sour, which they will, the damage to the relationships will never be repaired. You’ll be the first to move out. But if you do decide to follow through-State that your knowledge of what they propose is beyond your capabilities and let the strata find a machine that will be more than up to the task. You can then decide if you want to participate. Reading between the lines, I see that your neighbors are to cheap and lazy and they are dumping their problems on you. That is not position I would want to take on. In my case, after all was said and done I would finish my research and get a suitable machine for myself. 
wisdom comes with age, at the cost of getting older. 
common sense is not common. 
common sense is learned. 
best of luck with your endeavor.


----------



## Keiz (Dec 14, 2020)

Jlager said:


> Looking for advice on what snowblower to get. I have never owned one but have been tasked to purchase one for our small street with 12 townhomes to clear common areas and everyone's (very short) driveway. The main road is cleared by a plowing company but it leaves a snow bank blocking all driveways of course.
> I live the in Pacific Northwest near the ocean so the snow we get is often quite heavy and wet.
> 
> I have a budget of $1200 CAD (about $950 USD) taxes in.
> ...



Answer to first question, yes you need a two stage, but you will need a very powerful one or it will fail. Twelve driveways, means 200-300 feet of EOD plowed piles, maybe twice as much if the plows come back after some or all do their snow throwing. Some of them will be slushed up or freezing up as the late sleepers get their turns. This is heavy duty work which tales a toll on machines, 
I do about 1200 sq ft, but only 15 feet of EOD, and it is tough work for anything more than 6/7 inches of easy powder. You will have amateurs operating the machine, there will be at least one who will constantly shear the pins, or bend the blades, or strip gears, or worse. I was an auto tech, have the right tools and can do the maintenance and repairs. Someone will have to be the repairman, which sounds like you have been volunteered for. Someone will need to store the unit, maintain it, schedule who goes first, etc. If you are volunteering, I think it is because everyone else is taking a step back. I would iron out those details, and get twice as much money per person. If they don’t want to pay just an extra $100, you should decline to get involved. 
If it was me, I’d tell them that it will never work out and hire someone for each of their drives.
The second issue is that it will not scrape clear to the pavement, especially down at the transitions and of there are any irregularities in the surfaces. In many cases, the snowy dozen will need to shovel or salt that remaining stuff, although sometimes it will melt on it’s own on. ice, sunny days.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

After looking at the photo in post 24, I tried to work through the logistics of blowing all the drives and move the snow to the end of the road.

Seems like you you have to blow the drives, assume 50' down the road, and then blow the piles that you blew into the road tot he end of the road. Like playing leap frog with snow. That would take a heavy duty machine. 

It would be nice if you could blow or shovel the drives into the private road, and then have the contractor plow all snow to the end of the private road.


----------



## bibeaud (Jan 1, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> No good deed goes unpunished...


I totally agree!


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Notice the snow is so much the 2 car drives are only 1 car clear thru the center of drive

Lot of snow

I plow a subdivision like that 
I come across drives diagnolly 
Lift blade off ground and pile snow in the in the grass between drives being careful not to cover walks. I find it quicker than back dragging drives and pushin it to end of road 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbo108 (Jan 9, 2022)

Six Pack said:


> If the OP is near the ocean (I'll assume somewhere near Vancouver or Victoria), it doesn't even pay to own a snowblower for use once every few years.
> 
> I could be wrong though, and at higher elevations one may be useful. I am familiar with the region, and if you're going to blow that wet, heavy snow, you'll want power. And you'll want a two-stage. Nothing less.
> 
> ...


I agree with six pack. If your main concern is what the snowplow/grader left forget it and buy a snow scoop for about $50.C. I have a top end Toro and it has trouble in the interior with what the plow leaves let alone the wet stuff at the coast


----------

